# Ground Cherries



## boozeboy (Aug 18, 2011)

Im new to site, been making wine for years. I have a new fruit that Im going to make a batch later this year after all the fruit is done. Ground Cherries, anyone ever tasted or made wine from them? This is the first time growing these, they are very tasty like a cross between pineapple and mango, they are the size of a marble. I am freezing them till end of year,should make for good wine. I have also heard them called husked gooseberries.

Boozeboy


----------



## Tom (Aug 18, 2011)

1st I've heard of these. Do you like the flavor? if so they will make good wine. 
I would suggest 6#'s per gal and gravity no more than 1.085


----------

